# Spider-man



## Cthulhu (May 8, 2002)

Spider-man = Gooooood movie.

I rarely get to see movies in the theater nowadays due to my hyperactive 2-year old, but I'm glad we saw this one.  As a Spidey fan, I've been waiting for this one for literally decades.

Makes the 'Batman' movies look like poop (and I'm a big Batman fan).

Cthulhu


----------



## Kirk (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cthulhu _
> 
> *Spider-man = Gooooood movie.
> 
> ...



On a 5 star scale, how many would you give it?

I heard that he didn't have mechanical web shooters, he had
some kind of natural web shooting ability.


----------



## bscastro (May 9, 2002)

I'm looking forward to seeing Spider Man. I had a discussion with my instructor and another student about comic book movies and how they've evolved. i heard they're making a Hulk movie which would be cool. But we had a couple neat points:
1. Remember how bad the older movies were, like the old Spider Man movies and Captain America? 
2. What comics would be cool to make into movies: We had a couple, including Daredevil, Fantastic Four, and a new Superman movie. 

Bryan


----------



## Kirk (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bscastro _
> 
> *I'm looking forward to seeing Spider Man. I had a discussion with my instructor and another student about comic book movies and how they've evolved. i heard they're making a Hulk movie which would be cool. But we had a couple neat points:
> 1. Remember how bad the older movies were, like the old Spider Man movies and Captain America?
> ...




Funny you should say that.  Hulk, Daredevil, and Fantastic Four
are all in production right now ... I think I heard something
about another Dr Strange happening too.  Put your favorite
comic title in the search on the Internet Movie Database  and you'll be surprised how
many are coming out.  I guess the financial success of the Xmen
spawned something.   

On the subject of poorly made ones, Did any of you see the 
Punisher with Dolph Lundgren (sp?) ?  YUCK!


----------



## Shinzu (May 11, 2002)

spider man was an excellent movie.  a must see.  i would see it again.

marvel did a fantastic job


----------



## GouRonin (May 11, 2002)

I'm pretty sure I saw Spidey doing some systema.
 

However I did read the article in Black Belt Magazine with Benny _"The Jet"_ U. He was involved in the movie apparently as well.


----------



## arnisador (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> 
> *However I did read the article in Black Belt Magazine with Benny "The Jet" U. He was involved in the movie apparently as well. *



It sounded as though he had won an actual role in a sequel ("The Bird" I think they said--could that be the Vulture?).

I liked it well enough, though I thought the acting was so-so and parts of the web-slinging looked like a video game. Randy "Macho Man" Savage was a nice addition.


----------



## Seig (May 11, 2002)

Last I heard, Nick Cage had been cast to do the next Superman.  He's probably waiting to see if Dean Cain falls to the "Superman Curse" first.


----------



## Shinzu (May 12, 2002)

a sequel would be very cool.  i heard it is schedueled for 2004.  there are a bunch of villians to re-create.  i am looking forward to it


----------



## fist of fury (May 13, 2002)

The movie was awesome and they had a trailer for the Hulk movie that's coming out next year.


----------



## Jay Bell (May 13, 2002)

I heard last night in an interview with Toby McGwire that there are 2 sequels that have been signed with him so far..

gr00vy


----------



## Kirk (May 13, 2002)

Interesting piece of trivia here.  Stan Lee, the creator of 
SpiderMan gets squat for all the Spidey hype.  He was just
a salaried employee working for Marvel when he created all these
super heroes.  Small Amount of fame, though.


----------



## Jay Bell (May 13, 2002)

I agree...at least he was mentioned in the opening/closing credits.


----------



## Judo_Kid (Jun 1, 2002)

That Movie rocks. I like the way Spider-man Do webspitting.
But I didn't see Shocker and Dr.Reptile. and the worst enemy Venom. Well that movie is cool!


:EG:


----------

